# Pyr Ad on Craigslist- in Indiana



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Saw this and thought i'd post it here in case someone here, in the area, was looking for one. 

http://tippecanoe.craigslist.org/pet/2879954845.html

It doesn't say if he was a LGD or not.


----------

